# Ink skips when printing



## okuma (Jul 12, 2009)

I have an image I want to print. There are some areas that are burnt out - eye dropper reads 99.7 !
To insure I don't have any skips or bare spots I plan on painting in a light, pale shade over these areas. What eye dropper reading should I have to get ink on these areas/
Is there abetter ay to go at this?
Thanks,

Allan


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jul 12, 2009)

Allan, how blown out are those spots? Lr can sort of fix that if all 3 channels (RGB) aren't blown out.
Try this, raise Recovery high, and pull down Exposure to reduce the blow out. Then try to recover the midtones and shadows by jockeying with Brightness and Blacks. 

Or you could try the targeted adjustment tool, TAT, (the little bullseye icon) on the Tone Curve, to pull down just that range. 

Personally, I would think that painting in some color would be the last resort.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Jul 12, 2009)

You may get better results using curves / levels in PS, I see you have CS2....


----------

